# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  أفضل طرق لتسريع الانترنت حتى 500 % مع عملاق تسريع النت Net Speed Boost 6.0

## semsem™

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* * أفضل طرق لتسريع الانترنت حتى 500 % مع عملاق تسريع النت Net Speed Boost 6.0*     * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * InFo*  *   سرع الانترنت بأكثر من طريقة مع برنامج Net Speed Boost 6.0 مع التفعيل اتيت لكم اليوم بعدة طرق لتسريع الانترنت بدون اى برامج وهى طرق مجربة وتعمل بكفاءة عالية اكثر من طريقه لتسريع الانترنت يدويا وبدون استخدام اى برامج وهذه الطرق فعاله ومجربه وبالفعل تعمل على تسريع الاتنرنت وسوف تشعر بفرق كبير بعد استخدام هذه الطرق وهى افضل بكثير من برامج تسريع الانترنت الوهميه والتى لاتعمل على تسريع الانترنت الطريقه الكافيه حيث لاتفرق كثيرا سواء قمت باستخدام البرنامج ام لا اما هذه الطريقه اليدويه تقوم بتسريع الانترنت بشكل مبالغ فيه من حيث التصفح التحميل والرفع ولقد قمت باستخدام العديد من برامج تسريع الانترنت والنتائج تكاد تكون معدومه ولا يجب ان تكون هذه الطريقه جديده او قديمه ولكن الاكيد انها فعاله 100% ومجربه منى شخصيا وبرنامج Net Speed Boost 6.0 لتسريع الانترنت مع الكراك حيث ان العديد من البرامج من هذه النوعيه تكون وهميه ولا تعمل بالشكل المطلوب حيث انه اليوم يمكنك مع برنامج Net Speed Boost 6.0 التحميل والتصفح بسرعه كبيره اكثر من  يعمل على تنظيم اعدادات المودم على الويندوز للتوافق مع اتصالك والاستفاده من الانترنت الذى لديك باكبر درجه فقط انت تقوم بإختيار نوع الويندوز الذى انت عليه وبعدها نوع اتصالك سواء DSl أو wirless وبعدها تقوم بعده خطوات وسوف يتم تسريع الانترنت فى الحال بدلا من عناء بطىء الانترنت لديك .*  *  Screen *  * * * لتحميل طرق تسريع الانترنت يدويا بدون اى برامج* * JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * -- -- -- --*  *هاااااااام جدا يجب تحميل شرح البرنامج حتى تستطيع التعامل معه* * JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * -- -- -- --*  *هاااااااام جدا يجب تحميل سيريال البرنامج حتى لا يتوقف عن العمل* * JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * -- -- -- --*  *  لتحميل البرنامج* * JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   * -- -- -- --*  *  لتحميل البرنامج نسخة محمولة - Portable* * JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## abde rahim

شكرا  على المجهود                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         اربع حركات لعلاج بطئ جهازك                                                         
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اربع كلمات تنظف جهازك من الملفات الي تبطئ الجهاز 
اتبع الخطوات التالية 
1- نذهب الىstart ثم اضغط على RUN
اكتب الامر prefetch ثم تظهر لك هذه الملفات ثم تظلل عليها كلها ثم تمسح 
2ـ ثم مرة اخرى من قائمة start اضغط كليك ثم RUN ثم نكتب الامر Recent 
ثم تظهر لك هذه الملفات ثم تظلل عليها كلها ثم تمسح 
3ـ ثم مرة اخرى من قائمة start اضغط كليك RUN ثم نكتب الامر%tmp% 
ثم تظهر لك هذه الملفات ثم تظلل عليها كلها ثم تمسح 
                                                                                                                                              4-ثم مرة اخرى من قائمة start اضغط كليك RUN ثم نكتب الامر ******s                                                                                      ثم تظهر لك هذه الملفات ثم تظلل عليها كلها ثم تمسح

----------

